#   >   Goblin_Gaga >  ...

## Goblin_Gaga

*:    .*

  ,         .     . ,    - ,  - ,    -  ,     ,   .          - . ..    ,  ,  ,  ,   -             , ,   .

       ,         .               , , , ,   : "!     !!!"

 ,    ,  ,    ,      ,            .           .    ,    ""  ,      .         ,       , , .

    ,  ,        , :

"  ,   ,        ,     . , ,   27-  5-,    , ,      ,    . ?   !        ? , ,  , , ,  .   ? . . .  !    .   ,   ..."

 .    .     .

----------


## sveetna

> ,  ,


   .       .

----------


## Atania

,            ,     1   (   )     !
- , ,        ? -  ,      : "     ,   ,    "  :Smilie:

----------


## V

" .    "   :Embarrassment:  ,      :Smilie:  ,          .  :Wink:

----------

- ! :)  ,    ,   -,        (  ),  ,   //.   -   "/". :)     ,   -   ,   //  ""      "".     ,   ,  ,   -  ! , , , .   .     2  ,    2.6,     .   ,               ( ,     ,    ,    ,  ,     (    ! :)  ..)    - -  . ,  ? :)
 -     !  ! :)
  -     !      !    ,  ! ! :)

----------


## V

> ! :)


  =>    ,    ?   :Wink:  :        -  ,   - ,       :Smilie:  .

----------

*V*,   ,     !? :)
    ,      !    ..  -   ! :)        - !          ! :)        .... :)

----------


## V

> *V*,     ,      !


  :Smilie:   ,   ""   : ,    " "   .

----------


## Kolelef

,     .       .    .  ,     ,     .  ,   ,    .                 .      -    ,     ,  ,                  .   !   .            .        . ", , ,   ...."   , .  - ,        .

----------

> ... - ,        .


 !!!      -.       .  80%    -  ,    (7.7 )  .

----------


## reziak

,    , , ...
    :  -   ,  :-)   ,       :-)

----------


## Programada

> ,    , , ...
>     :  -   ,  :-)   ,       :-)


  :Smilie:  
.... ,           -?..

----------

> .     .


  ,   ,       ,  ?

----------

